# HELP: I was WAWS'ed + theres an OM



## tinkerbello (Jan 17, 2012)

Nevermind.

I heard you loud and clear. I guess I really need to get a grip on myself.

Even I dont recognize me anymore.

Cheers and thanks.


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

well - sounds like you are ok with being cuckold. 

Just make a bandana, write the word "Cuckold" in permanent ink, and place on your head, and wear every where.

BTW, your name isn't Mat - as in Doormat? 


DUDE - MAN UP! ARE YOU SERIOUS?

Please read the other threads here. This won't get any better while you are doing what you are doing. 

I'm in utter disgust that you have no respect for yourself, and you are allowing your daughter to view men as your W does - weak and needy. 

This is sad.


----------

